# Iris Saddle



## irideiam (Oct 6, 2021)

Moving this thread over here to the LW crew:

This saddle came on a 60s Italian rod bike I acquired recently. I have been researching it online with no luck.

It's about the size of a Brooks B17. It faintly has the remains of what appears to say "Sports Tourer" on the side.

Any info on it would be cool. Thanks


----------



## juvela (Oct 6, 2021)

-----

suspect name may be Iris rather than Fris

there are both Italian and Spanish cycle parts with the Iris name

the Italian manufacturer of Iris brand saddles is Selle Monte Grappa





__





						Selle Monte Grappa - Selle Monte Grappa - since 1970
					






					www.sellemontegrappa.com
				








__





						Iris Leather Saddle? - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Iris Leather Saddle? - Vintage leather saddle that says Iris in cursive on the nameplate like the Brooks saddles. Does anyone have any info on these?



					www.bikeforums.net
				







-----


----------



## rhm (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't know anything about the Iris brand, but I have saved a few pics of Iris saddles that were for sale on Ebay. The stamps on the side appear to say GRAN SPORT, sometimes with the letters B17 above them. Sometimes the area where B17 is expected. 

A lot of Italian saddles were marked B17, surely just a coincidence, they are not really up to Brooks B17 quality. I have also seen A17 saddles.

I have also seen a lot of saddles with this exact frame and hardware on eBay with different badges and different stamps. The white plastic layer under the leather is distinctive, so I'm pretty sure they are from the same factory. Often the stamps say GLR, NUOVA PRODUZIONE, and BREVETTATA. The badges often say S. MARCO but I have seen other brand names, such as GARLATTI.

I don't know who made them, but the S. Marco badge seems to be a hint.

Sometimes they are leather, sometimes they are black nylon, apparently shaped in the press made for shaping leather. They nylon ones are hard as rock, do not look comfortable.

The most interesting thing is these 1970's Italian saddles use pre-1950 Brooks nose hardware, or at least an exact copy.  Brooks changed their nose hardware in 1950, when they introduced their current nose hardware. The older stuff was more expensive to produce, so the 'new and improved' model was mainly better because it was cheaper. So it is bizarre to find the older design used on these Italian saddles-- it really looks as though they bought up a ton of Brooks nose hardware when Brooks changed the design. Which doesn't make much sense, but there it is.


----------



## irideiam (Oct 6, 2021)

Very helpful info, Iris sure makes more sense than Fris. Thank


----------

